# Pumilio Clutches



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So my one pair of Isla Colons start laying as soon as I put them together, first a bad clutch, then one with 1 tad, then one with 6 tads. The female transported all 7 tads from both clutches, then I notice another clutch with 4 tads about half way done. I have no idea if the female would have transportd those 4 tads as well but if so I did not want her to try and feed that many tads. I cut the end of the leaf off and put the clutch on a brom leaf in with my 2nd pair, that have a clutch with only 2 tads developing. 
Anyone have any experience with this scenario?
I will let you know what I see happen.
Mark


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> So my one pair of Isla Colons start laying as soon as I put them together, first a bad clutch, then one with 1 tad, then one with 6 tads. The female transported all 7 tads from both clutches, then I notice another clutch with 4 tads about half way done. I have no idea if the female would have transportd those 4 tads as well but if so I did not want her to try and feed that many tads. I cut the end of the leaf off and put the clutch on a brom leaf in with my 2nd pair, that have a clutch with only 2 tads developing.
> Anyone have any experience with this scenario?
> I will let you know what I see happen.
> Mark



Not exactly Mark, but I have taken clutches from vivs I think are 'at capacity' with good clutches, hatched the eggs out and then placed the tads in broms with ,or cups near, tads being fed by females of different morphs. I have morphed out quite a few that way. 

Rich


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I was speaking with Pat Nabors and he told me that it would be unlikely that the female would feed more than 3 or 4 with probably 5 being the max. He also told me that more than 3 or 4 would mean they may not be real hardy, the higher the # of froglets the lower the viability of them. It will be interesting to see what happens in this tank, the good thing she was super fat when starting this and had not been breeding for a period of time before now as well.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> I was speaking with Pat Nabors and he told me that it would be unlikely that the female would feed more than 3 or 4 with probably 5 being the max. He also told me that more than 3 or 4 would mean they may not be real hardy, the higher the # of froglets the lower the viability of them. It will be interesting to see what happens in this tank, the good thing she was super fat when starting this and had not been breeding for a period of time before now as well.


I came home from IAD this year and found 7 blue jeans froglets hopping about. All were hardy, and all survived and are adult size now. Sometimes I think we underestimate what these frogs can do.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just out of curiosity if you have a 1.2 could there potentially be 10 tads that are being fed b/c there are two females?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

crb_22601 said:


> Just out of curiosity if you have a 1.2 could there potentially be 10 tads that are being fed b/c there are two females?


Yes, this could very well happen. I had a group of 1:3 Nancies that produced 12 froglets their 'first round' I had them. Female pumilio will feed other female's tads in the same viv.

Rich


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Very Interesting, But do female pumilio get in the habit of eating the other females eggs as well? sorry to Hijack the thread.. Last question I promise...


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

crb_22601 said:


> Very Interesting, But do female pumilio get in the habit of eating the other females eggs as well? sorry to Hijack the thread.. Last question I promise...


I have not witnessed any pumilio egg eating at all. About half of my vivs have more females than males.

Rich


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I sat and watched a female yellow 'Cristo/Rio Branco 06' female devour 4 eggs laid the day prior by the other female in a 1.2 trio. They have since been separated  

S


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think it also has a lot to do with how the tanks are set up... it has as much to do with laying spots as it does the males in the tank. One theory of mine with egg eating has a lot to do with how many egg laying spots there are and females eating the eggs of others because of this limit on a valuable resource.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Corey, 
While that may play a small part in it, I don't think that would be the main reason. I have found clutches of eggs from my Escudos on the fronds of maidenhair ferns in their viv. Obviously not a prime laying spot, but they used it. While not all spots would be prime, I doubt there are shortages of laying spots in many pumilio vivs as just about everything is a potential laying spot. I really think it has more to do with dominant and subdominant behaviors and how well each frogs "personalities" get along with each other.


----------

